# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Ana Oksa

## dodoni

Anna Oxa rrezikon skualifikimin që natën e parë, thyen të gjitha rregullat e festivalit

Oxa, vetëm me 9 shqiptarë në Sanremo


Alma Mile

Përfundimisht Anna Oxa do ngjitet në skenën e Festivalit të Sanremos vetëm me 9 artistë shqiptarë. Të paaftë për të mësuar diçka rreth këngës me të cilën Oxa paraqitet në Sanremo, në mediat italiane qarkulluan lloj-lloj variantesh, duke nisur që nga luku i saj, që gjithmonë ka qenë një surprizë, deri tek artistët që do ta shoqëronin atë në skenë. U fol për indianë, australianë me kitarra, afrikanë…, për kostume Lunxhërie… Vetëm pak orë para se Festivali i Sanremos të ngrejë siparin mësohet se ajo do ngjitet në skenën e Aristonit vetëm me 9 artistë shqiptarë, prej të cilëve 6 koristë të grupit polifonik dhe tre instrumentistë dhe një dirigjent. Por jo vetëm kaq. Duket se e gjithë vëmendja e Sanremos është drejtuar kah Anna. Këngëtarja me origjinë shqiptare gjithnjë është shquar si një artiste e të papriturave dhe jashtë çdo kornize, por këtë herë Oxa ka vendosur t’i thyejë të gjitha rregullat e Sanremos, gjë që mund të rrezikojë skualifikimin e këngës që në natën e parë. Mësohet se sipas rregullores së festivalit, kënga konkurruese nuk duhet të zgjasë më shumë se 3 minuta e 30 sekonda, ndërkohë që gjyqi i Annës (“Processo a me stessa”) zgjat 4 minuta e 20 sekonda. Gjithmonë sipas rregullores, çdo këngë konkuruese paraqitet në variante të ndryshme gjatë dy netëve, por sigurisht pa ndryshuar elementët bazë të saj. Ndërkohë që mësohet se gjyqi i Annës do të ketë të tjera vargje natën e dytë. Pra ka ndryshuar tekstin, gjë që nuk është e lejueshme. Por lista e rregullthyerjeve është akoma edhe më e gjatë. Dje në mbrëmje, në skenën e Aristonit u zhvillua prova gjenerale e festivalit dhe Anna Oxa nuk mori pjesë në të, ndërsa provat e tjera që bëri në skenën, bashkë me grupin shqiptar i realizoi me dyer të mbyllura, pa praninë e mediave. Pa llogaritur faktin që Oxa nuk pranoi të dilte në fotografinë e përbashkët të gjithë këngëtarëve pjesëmarrës në Sanremo, siç e kërkon tradita e “Sorrizi e Cansoni TV”. Ndërkohë që të tjera surpriza priten nga Oxa. Të gjitha këto kanë nxitur jo vetëm xhelozinë e konkurrentëve të tjerë, por edhe të organizatorëve, të cilët nuk mund ta skualifikojnë atë para festivalit. Ndërkohë qarkullojnë zëra se organizatorët e festivalit, mes të cilëve edhe udhëheqësi artistik Gianmarco Mazzi, do bëjnë të pamundurën për skualifikimin e këngës. Por ndërsa komentohen pa fund qëndrimet e çuditshme të Annës, një nga pjesëtarës e stafit të ngushtë të Oxës, kantautori Ardit Gjebrea, thotë se mendimet për këngën janë shumë pozitive. Ajo është vlerësuar për frymën e re që sjell në muzikën italiane, madje është quajtur edhe revolucionare. Kënga “Processo a me stessa” është një gërshetim mes recitativit, muzikës së lehtë dhe asaj operistike. Artistët shqiptarë që e shoqërojnë atë do përcjellin jo vetëm isopolifoninë shqiptare, por do këndojnë edhe shqip. Sa i përket veshjes së tyre dhe të vetë Annës, ende nuk mund të thuhet diçka e saktë. E sigurt ësht që të gjithë do jenë të veshur me kostume të stiluara nga vetë këngëtarja, që janë diçka mes fustanellës dhe një fundi të gjatë. Por deri në momentin e daljes në skenë, çdo gjë pritet. Sot, në natën e parë të Festivalit të Sanremos do konkurojnë 18 këngëtarë, mes të cilëve Anna dhe grupi shqiptar do interpretojnë të trembëdhjetët (numër me shans, apo ters?), ndërsa nesër do çelë natën e dytë të aktivitetit. Gjatë ditëve të parafestivalit u zhvillua një garë e vërtetë mes shtëpive diskografike për të marë këngën e Oxës, të drejtë që e fitoi shtëpia diskografike multinacionale “EMI”. 




27/02/2006

Urojme qe Ana ta fitoje prape festivalin. Shume suksese Anes.

----------


## ridy85

Aman se e pam...keng koti.........e skualifikuan naten e dyt.....mir ja ben....s'ishte  keng gje. Te pakten jo per sanremo.

----------


## Dita

Kengetarja Iva Zanicchi e ka komentuar keshtu nxjerrjen e Annes nga konkurrimi:

_"In quanto ad Anna Oxa, anche se detesto il suo modo di fare, questo divismo o presunto tale, non mi sembra assolutamente giusto che labbiano mandata a casa. Il primo giorno la sua interpretazione non mi aveva convinto. Ma ieri è stata grande, intensa, ha cantato benissimo. Ho sentito un brivido, uno dei pochissimi in questo Sanremo. Il problema è sempre lo stesso: finchè non rimetteranno una giuria di qualità a correggere il tiro delle cavolate della giuria popolare, i pezzi coraggiosi e raffinati verranno sempre mazzolati. Proprio come è successo a me qualche anno fa con "Se fosse un tango"."_

nga: http://www.sorrisi.com/sorrisi/diret...3001029202.jsp

----------


## ridy85

mor po lejini çar thojn gazetat.....e keni digju kengen ???? pastaj flasim ishte apo jo e bukur.....neqoftse doni me u mburr kot se esht shqiptare tjeter pun....un flas per kengen dhe duke qen nje person qe i ka degjuar kenget e anna oxes...kjo qe prezantoi ne sanremo kte vit s'kishte as nji pik kuptimi......

pastaj me lart njeri nga ju kishte shkruajtur se tek kori qe shoqeronte anna oxen ishte ardit gjebrea.....ku ishte ? un se vura re......

----------


## helene

Ketu mund te shikoni kengen e Ana Oxa ne sanremo.

http://www.media.rai.it/mpmedia/0,,Sanremo^1288,00.html

----------


## dibrani2006

dihet se italianeve nuk u pelqejti grupi qe e kishte ana nuk dikutohet shume i njoh mire italianet jane racista po e doqa kenge me pelqejne kenget e ana oxes

----------


## ridy85

more dibran italianet as qe folen fare per korin e anna oxes.....e jo mo te jen rracist.....biles kritika italiane lavderoi kengen e oxes...por nuk e gjeten te pershtatshme pjesmarrjen e saj ne sanremo me nje keng te till....ti mase nuk e ndoqe sanremon.....anna oxa nuk ka fol me gazetar fare kto jave per kengen e saj......anna oxa nuk ka ber prova gjat pergatitjes se festivalit si gjith kengtaret e tjer.....anna oxa esht ankuar se nuk i lan te kendonin kengen e saj komplet duke ditur per bukuri qe maksimumi i nje kenge kte vit duhet te ishte 3 minuta e 30 sekonda....pra para se te flasim kshu kot... nigjoni i her ene shifni festivalin ene pastaj ankouni me italianet...jo se du me i mrojt..po anna oxa kte vit u soll shum keq ne festival....duke ditur per bukuri qe merrte pjes ne nje konkurs muzikor nuk pranoi asnje nga rregullat e ktij konkursi.....kur e eliminuan as qe nuk u prezantua perpara publikut thjesht per edukat siç ben te gjith te eliminuarit e tjere........

pse me çar o anna oxa qe na sillet si star boteror....a thu ti se ngeli sanremo per anna oxen.........

----------


## Bl3ri

Anna Oxa diskualifikohet nga festivali i ,, Sanremos ,, sepse kenga ishte me e gjate se sa duheshte...

----------


## __SwEeT_GirL__

> Anna Oxa diskualifikohet nga festivali i ,, Sanremos ,, sepse kenga ishte me e gjate se sa duheshte...


gabim i anes qe e ka bo kengen aq te gjat. Se kuptoj edhe e di qe slejohet, edhe se shkurton....:/

nejse un vetem "Senza Pieta" qe ja pelqej kesaj.... dmth vetem kte kengen qe i di. Zerin ia pelqej pasi e ka teper interesant edhe te vecante  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dita

CD-ja e Anna Oxa-s "La musica e' niente se non hai vissuto" e publikuar pas Sanremos te ketij viti, vlen te degjohet nga te gjithe te pasionuarit pas muzikes etnike te nderthurur me ritme moderne shto ketu dhe te pasionuarit pas Annes si kengetare. Gjenden dhe kenge te hershme, si psh. "Ti lascero'" qe e ka kenduar me Fausto Lealin dhe qe tani ta degjosh, mundet te kuptosh se vetem "Ti lascero'" si tekst ka mbetur njesoj si me pare.

Anna ngrihet ku e ku me lart, se muzika qe njohim si italiane sot. Ngrihet ku e ku me lart, se c'e njohim ne ze dhe ne te kenduar. 

"Processo a me stessa", kenga me te cilen mori pjese ne festival, eshte nje himn i vertete per femren ne gjendjen qe pershkruhet aq bukur ne tekst. 
Nuk ka pasur faj qe e ka mbajtur ne menyre aq xheloze sekret. Eshte e mrekullueshme. Dhe perfshin dhe elemente te tjere pervec atyre shqiptare ne sfondin e vet. 

Kopertinen e albumit e ka pergatitur piktori Agim Muka.

----------


## dodoni

Thane qe Ana do mbaj koncert ne Gjakove keto dite, di kush ndonje gje?

----------


## vrojtuesi

> Thane qe Ana do mbaj koncert ne Gjakove keto dite, di kush ndonje gje?



Dodon 

Koncerti është paraparë që të mbahet me 14 qershor në ditën e Çlirimit përkatësisht hyrjes së forcave të NATO-s.

Në fillim organizatorët kishin problem me Qeverinë komunale sepse ata kundërshtonin që të mbahet të njëjtin ditë kur ata e kishin paraparë koncertin e tyre tradicional për nder të kësaj dite. Ata nuk pajtoheshin që të mbahen dy koncerte për të njëjtën ditë! Përkatësisht që njëri është zyrtar e tjetri në organizim privat. 

Tashmë janë pajtuar dhe si duket prapë do të ketë dy koncerte!

Pastaj është edhe një dilemë! Deri dje dëgjojsha se ky me Ana Oxën do të mbahet në Sallën e Panaireve që është te Industria e tekstilit - Hyrja prapa rrugës për Pejë, ndërsa tani dëgjova se do të mbahet në Stadiumin futbollistik të Vëllaznimit.

----------


## Dita

Per diskun "La musica è niente se tu non hai vissuto" Anna Oxa mori disk te arte pak jave me vone pas skualifikimit ne Sanremo.
Ne faqen e saj http://www.annaoxa.net mund te degjohen edhe kenget e tjera te albumit. Kenga "La musica è niente se tu non hai vissuto" ngjason si nje vazhdim motivi i kenges "Orocesso a me stessa". Mrekulli!

----------


## Dita

Meqe udhezimi i ri e do qe mos kete kenge ne gjuhe te huaj neper temat, por te diskutohet per kengetaret, grupet apo kenget, po i permbahem ... Shigjeta!!!  :buzeqeshje: 


Kenga e cila i jep titullin albumit te Anna Oxa-s quhet "La musica non è niente se tu non hai vissuto" - Muzika eshte kurrgje nese ti nuk ke jetuar. Teksti leviz ne te njejtat vale sikurse teksti i kenges ""Processo a me stessa" per te cilin do shkruaj pak me shume ne mesazhin e ardhshem tek kjo teme. Te trondit me thellesine e te fiskuarit te imazhit te muzikes si pjese trupi, apo te pakten keshtu e ndiej une. 
Ne fillim italisht (sic e kam gjetur ne nje faqe italiane) e me pas me nje orientim ne shqip ... eshte i vecante Shigjeta!


*La musica è niente se tu non hai vissuto*

La musica perchè tu sei distante 
da chi lo sai benissimo e da cosa 
la musica che invece ti ci porta 
e dice al canto "vieni, fatti accanto" 
come l'occhio vicinissimo al suo pianto 
il sorriso vicinissimo alla bocca 
l'anima con l'anima gemella 

la musica 
di finestre chiuse e aperte 
la musica 
di corpi vicini 
come guance sui violini 
la musica 
di abbracci come timpani 
e tamburi 
una grancassa il sole 
ad occidente 
la musica non è niente 
se non spande 
la tovaglia sopra un tavolo 
di legno 
che oscilla come i flauti 
la marcia dei bicchieri 
il pane sparso 
il campo giallo e arso 
oppure umidità 
le gocce sulle foglie 
la solitudine 
di uno scoglio in mare 
il rosso del fiatare 
nelle trombe 
i clarini che fanno 
volare le farfalle 

nulla è taciuto 
dalle note 
queste note che 
si chiamano do re mi 
fa sol la si 
anche l'amore fa 
sol la si 
anche se mi fa sola sì 

le casse traforate 
e le penombre dentro le chitarre 
le dita, quelle dita di una vita 
insistenti sui tasti tra i capelli 
arpeggi e polpastrelli 
le dita sopra il collo 
gli archi tesi 
sul ventre come 
il tremito dei fiati 
la musica è niente 
se tu non hai vissuto 
e ballo come se mi dovessero 
cadere dalle dita gli anelli 
e come se io volessi 
uscire con il corpo 
dalla mia collana 
la testa è passata 
la testa è passata 
e io da spudorata sulla terra con i miei piedi scalzi ballo 
come un vaso di fiori che cade 
e ballo come se volessi 
distruggermi alla fine 
spezzarmi come il filo 
che tiene le perline 
le gocce di sudore 
perdute come i baci dell'amore 



*Muzika është kurrgjë nëse ti nuk ke jetuar*

muzika sepse ti je e distancuar
nga ai që ti e di shumë mirë e nga çfarë
Muzika që në të kundërt të çon aty
dhe i thotë këndimit „eja, bashkohu“
si syri shumë i afërt me gojën
shpirti me shpirtin binjak

muzika
e dritareve të mbyllura dhe të hapura
muzika
e trupave të afërt
si faqet mbi violinat
të përqafimeve si timpane
dhe daulle
një daulle e madhe dielli
në perëndim
muzika është kurrgjë
nëse nuk e shpalos
mbulesën mbi tryezë
druri
që oshilon si flautet
marshimi i gotave
buka e shpërndarë
fusha e verdhë dhe e tharë
apo lagështi
bulëzat mbi gjethet
vetmia
e një shkëmbi në det
dhe e kuqja e të marrit frymë
në tromba
klarineta që bëjnë 
fluturat të fluturojnë

nuk ka heshtur gjë
nga notat
këto nota
që thirren do re mi
fa sol la si
edhe dashuria bën
sol la si
edhepse më bën të vetmuar po (luan me kuptimin e notave mi fa sol la si po t’i shkruash „mi fa sola si)

altoparlantet e shpuar
dhe gjysëmhijet brenda kitarrave
gishtat, ata gishta të një jete
insistuese mbi tastat në mes flokëve
akord i thyer e majat e gishtave
gishtat mbi fytin
harqet e tendosur
mbi barkun si
dridhja e vitheve
muzika është kurrgjë
nëse nuk ke jetuar
dhe vallëzoj sikur të duheshin
të më binin nga gishtat unazat
e sikur unë të doja 
të dilja me trupin
nga varësja ime
koka kaloi
koka kaloi
dhe unë e paturpshme mbi tokën vallëzoj me këmbët e mia të zbathura
si një vazo lulesh që bie
dhe vallëzoj sikur të doja
të shkatërrohesha në fund
të thyhesha si filli
që mban perlat
bulëzat e djersës
të humbura si puthjet e dashurisë

----------


## Dita

Autor i tekstit te kenges qe sic e ka treguar ky vit e me siguri c'do te vije pas, do te lere gjurme ne muziken italiane dhe do te vulose karrieren e Anna Oxa-s si te nje kengetareje te madhe, eshte Pasquale Panella, poet italian, autor i teksteve te nje numri te mire albumesh te Lucio Battisti. C'mundemi te presim atehere tjeter ... poezi te paster, mrekulli ... por per te mberritur tek teksti medoemos ka pasur nevoje per ndihmen e kengetares poeti ... ai nuk eshte femer, ajo eshte dhe ka nje eksperience ne shpine, te cilen e kishte mbyllur pak kohe me pare nga dalja e kenges e qe ne si shqiptare e njohim mire permes mediave.

Nejse, ka qe kengen edhe sikur ta lavderosh sa te duash, nuk do ta pelqejne ... shume operistike, a ku di une ... per ata qe duan te shijojne e kendojne bashke me tekstin ama ... 



*Processo a me stessa*

Spuntava la primizia dei tuoi seni 
come in mare due punte di scoglio 
li hai messi nelle mani di chi afferra 
concessi come l'uva nella bocca. 
Tu sei il limite di chi cerca la terra 
tu sei il limite di chi ti tocca 
tu sei l'antipatica e la bella 
sei quasi nuda ossia vestita quasi 
ma spogliata diventi un quesito 
per chi ti abbraccia come un suo vestito 
e 'non ho niente' dici 'non ho niente' 
tutti pensano che non hai niente addosso 
dici 'vero ma quel che posso 
il mio sentimento niente addosso' 
Tu sei il tuo processo ad ogni passo 
ad ogni passo come se ballassi. 
Tu sei la confessione ad ogni canto 
e geme il godimento e gode il pianto. 
Crediamo di creare i sentimenti 
li leghiamo ai piaceri e ai tormenti 
li diciamo coi sospiri e coi lamenti 
li giuriamo come se non fosse vero 
che noi proviamo quello che proviamo. 
Li vogliamo assurdi come fantasie 
li vogliamo credibili ma li diciamo 
con parole incredibili 
e gli diamo una ragione col cuore in mano 
li vogliamo capire e li copriamo
e cosi' li soffochiamo con quelli che 
noi crediamo sentimenti. 
Spuntava la primizia dei miei seni 
come in mare due punte di scoglio 
li ho messi nelle mani di chi afferra, 
concessi come l'uva nella bocca. 
Io sono il limite di chi cerca la terra 
io sono il limite di chi mi tocca 
io sono l'antipatica e la bella 
io sono il mio processo ad ogni passo 
la confessione di un mio gesto e' un ballo 
io sono il mio processo ad alta voce 
e, se confesso che respiro, io canto 
facciamo un gioco bello come il mare 
sono io mi faccio attraversare. 
Il corpo nudo un limite del mondo 
si muove come l'acqua con i fianchi 
si muove da vicino all'infinito 
il tempo come leggere la sabbia 
e noi pensiamo ai passi che lasciamo 
ma l'orma dell'amore la ignoriamo 
ci solleviamo, andiamo via di là 
lasciando un vuoto di felicità.



*Proces vetes sime*

Shpërthente koka e gjinjve të tu
si dy maja shkëmbi në det
i vure në duart e kujt mbërthen
të dhëna si rrushi në gojë.
Ti je kufiri i atij që kërkon tokën
ti je kufiri i atij që të prek
ti je antipatikja dhe e bukura
je gati lakuriq apo veshur gati
por e zhveshur bëhesh një send
për atë që të përqaf si një veshje të tijën
dhe nuk kam gjë thua nuk kam gjë
të gjithë mendojnë që ti nuk ke gjë të veshur
thua e vërtetë por ajo që mundem
ndjenja ime është asgjë veshur
Ti je procesi yt në çdo hap
në çdo hap sikur të vallëzoje
ti je rrëfimi për çdo këndim
dhe vuan shijimi dhe shijon e qara.
Besojmë se i krijojmë ndjenjat
i lidhim me kënaqësitë e mundimet
i themi me psherëtimat dhe ankimet
betohemi për to sikur të mos ishte e vërtetë 
që ne ndiejmë ate që ndiejmë
i duam absurde si fantazi
i duam të besueshme por i themi
me fjalë të pabesueshme
dhe u japim një arsye me zemrën në dorë
i duam ti kuptojmë dhe i mbulojmë
e kështu i mbysim me ato që
ne i besojmë ndjenja.
Shpërthente koka e gjinjve të mij
si dy maja shkëmbi në det
i vura në duart e atij që mbërthen,
të dhëna si rrushi në gojë.
Unë jam kufiri i atij që kërkon tokën
unë jam kufiri i atij që më prek
unë jam antipatikja dhe e bukura
unë jam procesi im në çdo hap
rrëfimi i një gjesti tim është një vallëzim
unë jam procesi im me zë të lartë
dhe, nëse rrëfej që marr frymë, unë këndoj
bëjmë një lojë të bukur si deti
jam unë e bëj veten të më kalojnë.
Trupi lakuriq është një kufi i botës
lëviz si uji me vithet
lëviz nga afër deri në të pafundmen
koha është sikur të lexosh rërën
dhe ne mendojmë për hapat që lëmë pas
por hijen e dashurisë e injorojmë
ngrihemi pezull, largohemi për andej
duke lënë pas një zbrazëti lumturie.

----------


## Dita

Nje kenge interpretuar nga Anna Oxa ketu e 29 vjet me pare. Yll ka qene e mbetet. Nje hap perpara te tjerave qe kujtojne se i bejne konkurrence. Shihni pjesen kur fillon e kercen. MC Hammer e ka kopjuar me duket tek superhiti i "Can't touch this" se i bie qe eshte mbi dhjete vjet me vone kur kerceu ne kete forme  :buzeqeshje: 


*Un'emozione da poco*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNJrr...elated&search=


(I. Fossati - Guglielminetti)

C'è una ragione che cresce in me
e l'incoscenza svanisce 
e come un viaggio nella notte finisce
dimmi, dimmi, dimmi che senso ha
dare amore a un uomo senza pietà
uno che non si è mai sentito finito
che non ha mai perduto, mai 
per te, per te una canzone
mai una povera illusione un pensiero banale qualcosa che rimane
invece per me, per me, più che normale
che un'emozione da poco mi faccia stare male
una parola detta piano basta già ed io non vedo più la realtà
non vedo più a che punto sta
la netta differenza fra il più cieco amore
e la più stupida pazienza 
no, io non vedo più la realtà
nè quanta tenerezza ti da la mia incoerenza
pensare che vivresti benissimo anche senza.
C'è una ragione che cresce in me e una paura che nasce
l'imponderabile confonde la mente
finchè non si sente e poi, per me più che normale
che un'emozione da poco mi faccia stare male
una parola detta piano basta già
ed io non vedo più la realtà non vedo più a che punto sta
la netta differenza fra il più cieco amore
e la più stupida pazienza no, io non vedo più la realtà
nè quanta tenerezza ti da la mia incoerenza
pensare che vivresti benissimo anche senza.

----------


## sirena_adria



----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:    Anna Oxa - Donna con te - Sanremo 1990

----------


## sirena_adria

ANNA OXA - Processo a me stessa

----------


## sirena_adria

IL CARATTERE DECISO DI ANNA OXA

Amici 2016

----------

